

Bulletproof CSS3 media queries - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/07/bulletproof-css3-media-queries.html

======
chmike
This doesn't seem reliable. For instance the tablet pc. What if the screen is
rotated ? Is the screen size enough to distinguish media support ? I don't
think so.

~~~
vladocar
This solution will give main basic support for most of the current PC browsers
and for many tablets and mobile devices. The main goal was to support IE and
the old versions of Firefox. Feel free to personalize or to add new media
queries. Example you can target the new iPhone by adding &lt;link
rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/css/retina.css" media="only screen and
(-webkit-min-device-pixel-ratio: 2)" /&gt;

